# Apple Financement avec Sofinco ?



## ever4night (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Bon j'aimerai acheter deux modèles d'iPhones, et j'ai fais une demande de Financement sur le site d'Apple, qui traite avec Sofinco.
Jusque là pas de problème, j'ai déjà traité avec Sofinco il y a des années dans un autre contexte, je sais qu'ils demandent des tas de documents.

Je fais mon panier, je confirme, je renseigne tout, 24 mois, je prends pas l'assurance facultative, et juste avant de pouvoir fournir mes justificatifs je tombe sur un message "Votre demande à besoin d'une vérification complémentaire" et là je ne peux plus rien faire.

J'appelle l'assistance commerciale Apple en me disant que j'ai merdé, et eux me disent qu'il fallait fournir les docs a partir de cette étape.
Ma question est la suivante : Si vous avez déjà eu cette expérience, est ce les pré renseignements que j'ai remplit qui m'ont tout refusé d'un coup ? Un bug ? Comment je fais pour fournir les docs maintenant ?

Woila, merci à vous !


----------



## Tony 11 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour , j ai eu le meme souci et la réponse de la commercial d' Apple déplacez vous direct en Apple store sa sera plus simple car elle n avais pas la main mise sur le dossier sachant que c est sofinco qui prend le relais.


----------



## ever4night (28 Novembre 2018)

Merci de votre réponse, malheureusement je n'ai que des revendeurs agréés, pas d'Apple Store directement où je suis


----------

